# New addition: Certina DS First Diver



## Andre Christiansen (Jun 18, 2006)

Fresh out of the box on thursday, very happy with it! |>


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice watch. Great pics. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Good-looking diver you got there! Great pics. :-!


----------



## GEZ7ch (May 13, 2009)

Great watch! thought about taking it at first but then fell for the YM styled bezel chrono:















:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

GEZ7ch said:


> Great watch! thought about taking it at first but then fell for the YM styled bezel chrono...


That one's cool too! Thanks for sharing the pics...:-!


----------



## GEZ7ch (May 13, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> That one's cool too! Thanks for sharing the pics...:-!


Gladly =] 
For now, i'll have to sattle for the Certina, at least for the next 2-5 years, when I'll purchase my Platty YM...:-!


----------



## RodrigoSWISSMADE (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, nice timepiece, its auto or quartz? size? price?
Congratulations.

Rodrigo.


----------



## GEZ7ch (May 13, 2009)

RodrigoSWISSMADE said:


> Wow, nice timepiece, its auto or quartz? size? price?
> Congratulations.
> 
> Rodrigo.


Quartz, 41mm, retailing for approximately 1000 USD.
;-)


----------



## tzagu (Mar 19, 2008)

nice watch...

here are some pics of mine, the automatic and leather strap version


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice one! Looks great on leather.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

tzagu said:


> nice watch...
> 
> here are some pics of mine, the automatic and leather strap version


Great pics!


----------



## thaugen (Jan 4, 2009)

Great looking watch! Which rubber band are you using on the DS First? I want to order this same watch and am looking for a good rubber watch band with a deployant clasp. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Thankz, very nice watch!

Congrats.


----------



## mrazborsek (Oct 6, 2012)

Does that watch have the superluminova technology?


----------

